# Organizing My Content



## Cookie (Sep 5, 2009)

I love my K2 and have been playing with it (and ordering) since the day my husband gave it to me as a birthday gift back in September. Is there any way to organize my content....for example, can I rearrange it to group novels, fiction, nonfiction, poetry etc.? Right now it appears that it is by purchase date order. Thanks so much.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I believe what you're talking about would be folders.  This is something K-owners have been lamenting about for quite a while.  One of the hopes is that Amazon will do an update that would give us folders.  Don't hold your breath though.  

deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

At the top of the home page, above even the first listing is a line with words at the left and at the right.  Go to that line and move the controller to the left.  Your choices are 'personal docs', 'subscriptions','books' and 'all items'.  Move right or left and click to select which set of things you want to see.  On the same line if you move the controller to the right, you have the choice of sorting  the content showing alphabetically by title or author, or by most recent opened.  That's pretty much all Amazon gives you.

You can use a rudimentary tagging system by making up unique letter strings like xmyst or qroma to indicate mystery, romance, etc.  By adding a note to the title page of each of your books using the tags that describe it, you can then search for the unique identifier and it will return the list of books where you've made that note.  You can put more than one tag in a note, of course.  Don't just use 'mystery' or 'romance' or something normal, or your search will return too many results to be useful.


----------



## moriahb (Sep 17, 2009)

Cookie, this is off topic, but are you in Rincon?  My brother lives near there in Aguada.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 5, 2009)

*We don't live in Rincon but we spend a lot of time there. We have been going for a long time.....just love it. I was in Aguada having passport pictures taken recently....I know it well. Next time for us in Rincon will be after Christmas until April (unless I can sneak a trip in over Thanksgiving). Me and my Kindle on the beach! Can't wait! *


----------



## ClickNextPage (Oct 15, 2009)

Anne, thanks for the tagging tip!  What a great idea!!!


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

+1 to what drenee said. Unfortunately folders don't seem to be a priority for Amazon. Here's hoping either they or someone with some hacking skills eventually comes up with an option.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I've ended up using Calibre for organizing my books and only leaving the ones I'm going to be reading soon or those in progress on the Kindle. Works fine, but I still have quite a few pages on the Home Page listing.

Once I made the decision to not have the Kindle be storage for my entire library, life got simpler.  

Your mileage will almost certainly vary.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Your mileage will almost certainly vary.


Exactly. I LOVE having a library with me at all times. I mostly keep mine sorte by most recent, and will go to the last page of my list and work my way forward to find a book I hadn't thought of since I bought/downloaded it. But I understand others aren't as crazy as I am. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Exactly. I LOVE having a library with me at all times. I mostly keep mine sorte by most recent, and will go to the last page of my list and work my way forward to find a book I hadn't thought of since I bought/downloaded it. But I understand others aren't as crazy as I am.
> 
> Betsy


I do that too. . . .sometimes I find ones that I forgot I bought and it's like Christmas any time of the year!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I do that too. . . .sometimes I find ones that I forgot I bought and it's like Christmas any time of the year!


Well, I still have 15 pages of books on the Kindle, but the number of books I have in Calibre won't fit in the remaining space, so I have to make some choices

Mike


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I keep a lot of manuals converted from pdf on my K2, and even having one folder just 'reference' or 'manuals' would help considerably. This is the one area where I feel Amazon needs improvement regarding the Kindle. Folders Amazon, folders.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

suicidepact said:


> This is the one area where I feel Amazon needs improvement regarding the Kindle. Folders Amazon, folders.


I'm with you there. A way or organizing would be very desirable. It doesn't have to be folders, but there needs to be a way of organizing contents.

Mike


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Thanks jmiked. On a side note I'm really glad we have Calibre, with which we can change the metadata of of our books. For example, for all the previous manuals and service manuals that I've converted, I've given the author's name as A. AAron in order to find them quicker by using author sort. Kudos to Calibre!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I've sorted all of my stuff on SD cards.  I think Betsy's way is best for K2.


----------

